

Ask HN: What service should startups use for recurring billing? - apapli

I&#x27;m putting the finishing touches to a hosted application which will have either a monthly, quarterly or annual subscription price.<p>For a business idea that is not proven (but I currently believe in), I really don&#x27;t want to spend a lot of time or money in setting up transaction services.<p>Here is my very small shortlist of options I identified as suitable candidates:<p>1. Amazon&#x27;s FPS - looks very capable but seems way too complex for me to set up. I&#x27;m only a part time developer and tend to code through a combination of lynda.com training and pasting error codes into google &#x2F; stackoverflow.<p>2. Paypal - trusted brand with consumers, but I know they have had some negative publicity over account freezes. Also their recurring billing service attracts a $19 per month account keeping fee which is not really ideal to me. I&#x27;d rather sink this money into adwords!<p>3. Stripe - looks perfect but they are only in private beta in Australia, so not sure if I&#x27;ll be able to get an invite.<p>What are HN readers using, to help with my&#x2F;others evaluations?<p>EDIT: formatting &amp; added stripe as I completely overlooked them
======
nreece
Have you looked at Braintree:
[https://www.braintreepayments.com](https://www.braintreepayments.com)

For quicker invite to Stripe Australia beta, drop them a message on Twitter.
By the way, at the moment Stripe Australia only supports charging in AUD, with
USD support to come later.

------
dustinchilson
I'd look into LitleOnline. They have a nice api but you need to setup a
merchant account.

~~~
apapli
Thanks. I've not heard of them and I couldn't find them via a google search.

Do you mind sharing their URL?

------
yogo
Have you looked at Stripe?

~~~
apapli
sorry I should have added - I'm in Australia, I don't believe they support AU
companies yet.

~~~
apapli
amended - they are in private beta. I've filled out their form, fingers
crossed they come back to me!

~~~
cristinacordova
I work at Stripe and just sent you an invite. Let us know how it goes.

